# How on earth do you stack a puppy?



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Some attempts....if you can call them that. included some extras for comedic effect :uhoh:.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We have cool FitPaws puppy stackers. When they stand up on something( people used to use coffee cans) , they don't want to step off when they can't see. We just clicker train the pup to see standing on the pods as rewardable, so they will resist being tempted off. Then we teach them to catch popcorn on the pods, lean forward over their bodies etc. It gets in muscle memory.

FitPAWS® Paw Pods | Dog Fitness Tools-Ball Dynamics-fitpaws


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

First thing is getting them to know the command stand. If they sit down, then use a treat and move it out, so they will stand. Once standing give them the treat. Then you can work on stays. Here is a picture of one of my 5 week old puppies. They are wiggle butts!! But, they are being enticed my food. Make sure it is good and yummy treats too!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Another thing always make it fun!!


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

kfayard said:


> First thing is getting them to know the command stand. If they sit down, then use a treat and move it out, so they will stand. Once standing give them the treat. Then you can work on stays. Here is a picture of one of my 5 week old puppies. They are wiggle butts!! But, they are being enticed my food. Make sure it is good and yummy treats too!!


OMG I love that WIGGLE BUTT!!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you for all of the advice! I'm going to start adding stand to our training sessions tonight. We just started stay in obedience class this past weekend so this should work out really well . Once he starts getting the hang of this I think those puppy pods look like they'll be great for practice. Thanks again and thanks for the picture of the little wigglebutt!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

One more thing to add about the "Stand " command. Sometimes if they have in thier heads that good things only come to puppies who sit, you can start sitting, and move the treat out at either the natural head carraige or a little lower while the human faces forward. Have the pup sit at your left side, then pull the treat forward where he carries his head. If you get the treat above the head, the butt will plunk down, lol.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I know some people who don't teach their conformation dogs to sit. I find that ridiculous and think dogs can know 2 commands, sit and stand. However, if you focus more on one they will think its the "right" command, so you need to reward them equally.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

This is a great thread for me too. I am currently trying to get Keisel on the table almost every day so he gets use to it. I also use string cheese as bait for him. At first he use to bit my hand and it hurt so then I taught him gentle. Now he will only lick the cheese and nibble occasionally so it lasts longer. I think the more you practice the easier it will get for the both of you. 

Now, Keisel sits for everything and that concerns me with what I read here. I just taught him to sit for his meals and to greet people (that way he doesn't jump). I never thought of teaching him how to 'stand'. I guess I'll start on that and reward both sit and stand equally. Maybe even have him stand for his meals at times as well.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

small yogurt cups work great for training a stack in little guys... but in bigger pups a table is not oing to be comfortable... 

start by just teaching hte dog to stand and stay 
then start moving the back foot... you put in in place say stay.... one second click treat... the pup will start learning to leave the foot where you put it... once he gets the idea move two feet... stay.... once second click treat... and start extending the time he has to stay put... then move to three feet and then four etc. once the pup has the idea it should go pretty quick.... 

the happy feet things work pretty good .... I have a set that I dont use... but the yare a good start ... talk to your trainer at class they may be able to help you get the pup into a stack as well


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

One thing they taught us in class, is if your dog is on the ground and you are trying to keep him from sitting, put your foot under his belly, he can't sit or lay down if your foot is there.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

We have a lead and collar that we ONLY use for conformation. It makes it easier for Kea to switch from obedience mode (and the automatic sit!) We are also just finishing up a 6-week conformation class that has been tremendously helpful. As a newbie to conformation myself, I found that I needed more of a foundational class as opposed to drop-ins at our local dog "school". I also trained hand signals for the stand both from the side and from the front. She seems to understand my communication attempts much better that way! She's almost 2.


----------

